# 3" Machinist Clamp Kit Video Kit Tour



## Doug Gray (Apr 8, 2021)

Hey Guys

Tonight I made a quick video "tour" of the 3" Machinist Clamp Kit

This kit will provide hours of fun and challenging shop time. Produces a quality tool you can be proud of.

This and other great kits available here








						Kits For The Home Shop Machinist/Tinkerer
					

Kits for the home shop machinist. Hi my name is Doug Gray thanks for stopping by my shop. I'm am the sole proprietor of D. Gray Drafting and Design. I lovingly create all the kits you see here in my shop. Everything from creating the drawing to assembling all the materials and packaging them up...



					d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com
				




Thanks for looking.


----------



## Janderso (Apr 8, 2021)

Joe065 said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> Tonight I made a quick video "tour" of the 3" Machinist Clamp Kit
> 
> ...


Looks like a great kit. Fun too.


----------



## Doug Gray (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks Janderso 
Kind of you to say


----------

